# Can someone tell me how to get the Pocket Predator Scorpion slingshot?



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

Hi
I am interested in a Pocket Predator Scorpion slingshot. Unfortunately, it is not available in Switzerland. A request to Pocket Predator was unfortunately unsuccessful.
Can someone tell me how to get the Scorpion slingshot? I mean, a store that sells worldwide?

Kind regards
ryma


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

May not be exactly what your after

https://proshotcatapults.com/produc...hots/pocket-predator-slingshots/the-scorpion/


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordering from here 
Slingshots for sale 
not possible ???


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

@*spewing*:

But, this website would be fine if it would deliver and respond to requests. Two eMail requests remained unanswered.
Since November 28, 2022, the tracking history looks like this:










This store is ultimately not recommended. - Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

Kalevala said:


> Ordering from here
> Slingshots for sale
> not possible ???


There I have also made a request. Also did not receive an answer. I do not understand. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Is it illegal to have a slingshot were you live?


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> Is it illegal to have a slingshot were you live?


No, not that. Only certain models do not exist. And the choice is very small. In the German-speaking countries (Germany, Switzerland, Austria) I have not found the Scorpion Slingshot.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

ryma52 said:


> @*spewing*:
> 
> But, this website would be fine if it would deliver and respond to requests. Two eMail requests remained unanswered.
> Since November 28, 2022, the tracking history looks like this:
> ...


Im in the UK so I’ve not had any problems with ProShot.

Royal Mail in the UK have been on a series of strikes lately and pretty unreliable in the UK so international shipping could be even worse.

However that doesn’t excuse ProShot not responding to emails.

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket Predator slingshots is very busy especially with the Christmas season . It's a small business and can't respond to every email immediately . Its just Bill and his wife running things .The Scorpion is a top slingshot and one of my personal favorites . If you have any questions about the Scorpion you can ask them on the forum . I'm sure I have shot the Scorpion even more than Bill Hays has .Order the Scorpion with confidence . Pocket Predator is a top shelf reputable and respectable vendor . Number one in my opinion . Remember to specify right or left hand hold when ordering .


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ryma52 said:


> There I have also made a request. Also did not receive an answer. I do not understand. Thanks for the answer.



We don't have any record of an email from you... the email address is [email protected] 
Daranda Hays is who'll you'll be communicating with.

But really, in all honesty, you can just order what you want off the website and it'll be off to you the next day... if it's one of the Polycarbonates.... the G10 slingshots will generally be off to you in a couple days.... The G10s have a lot of options, and there's many types, so I make them after they're ordered... kind of hard to have close to a hundred models made up ahead of time!


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

Bill Hays said:


> We don't have any record of an email from you... the email address is [email protected]
> Daranda Hays is who'll you'll be communicating with.


Here is the proof:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

ryma52 said:


> Here is the proof:
> View attachment 380849


The man who makes them has personally responded to you and given you directions on how to order.

Why are you still trying to prove you emailed.

Order or don't order, but now you know how to if you still want one.


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

brucered said:


> Why are you still trying to prove you emailed.


Therefore:
_We don't have any record of an email from you._

What is wrong with responding to this statement?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

ryma52 said:


> Therefore:
> _We don't have any record of an email from you._
> 
> What is wrong with responding to this statement?


Chalk it up to technological error or filter or whatever you want. 

I don't see the need to place blame on someone. Who cares?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ryma52 said:


> Here is the proof:
> View attachment 380849


Okay, now I see your name, and how your email name is slightly different than your username here... Daranda already answered your question... you might want to check your spam folder.. or who knows what could have happened. Anyway, her answer in case you can't track down the email was:

We don't sell in stores. You can get the slingshot off our website and it will be shipped the next day.

Furthermore, we don't sell on Amazon or on eBay either... to do so would require us to raise our prices by at least 15% to cover the fees those platforms charge just for listing and selling there.
We feel that it's better this way, even though our reach and sales would increase, to keep costs lower for both us and our customers.

Thanks,
Bill Hays


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

Thank you for the detailed reply. Yes, I have received the eMail.

Have a nice weekend.
ryma


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

I have just placed an order with Pocket Predator. I am really looking forward to my dream model.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

ryma52 said:


> I have just placed an order with Pocket Predator. I am really looking forward to my dream model.


Congrats man, pocket Predator makes quality frames.


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

andypandy1 said:


> Congrats man, pocket Predator makes quality frames.


It is customary for us to receive a confirmation when you place an order online. In Pocket Predator I have not received one. - Maybe after the weekend.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ryma52 said:


> It is customary for us to receive a confirmation when you place an order online. In Pocket Predator I have not received one. - Maybe after the weekend.


Paypal should have sent you a confirmation. We send one after it's mailed, which is tomorrow... We don't mail mail on the weekend, as the post office is closed.

Bill


----------



## ryma52 (1 mo ago)

Bill Hays said:


> Paypal should have sent you a confirmation. We send one after it's mailed, which is tomorrow... We don't mail mail on the weekend, as the post office is closed.
> 
> Bill


I did not pay via Paypal but chose the Visa card option because I do not have a Paypal account and never will.


----------

